# Shop in Kassel mit DH-Handschuhen



## TZR (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich brauche endlich mal gescheite Handschuhe, aber die will ich schon vorher anprobieren. Gibts in Kassel einen Laden, der sowas da hat?
Roeckl Carbon oder sowas stell ich mir vor.


----------



## tradingboj (31. Oktober 2007)

moin,
in helsa gibt es einen fox-racing laden, die haben ziemlich viel motocross/downhill bekleidung.

in der innestadt das chewinggum kennst du bestimmt auch, die haben eigentlich auch immer protektoren da, bei handschuhen weiß ich jetzt nich so genau bescheid..

dritte möglichkeit wäre, du gehst in einen fahrradladen un bestellst mal welche, natürlich unverbindlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs jetzt erstmal anders gemacht:
verschiedene andere Roeckl anprobiert und meine Roeckl-Größe bestimmt. Dann den Carbon im Internet bestellt. Hoffe, ich kriege den schnell und der sitzt genauso wie die anderen Roeckl auch.
Ich hätte ihn auch für 10 EUR mehr im Laden gekauft, wenn er denn da gewesen wäre.

Ansonsten hätte ich einen Motorradhandschuh von Polo oder Louis genommen. Da gibts welche, die nicht viel anders als DH-Handschuhe sind, mit Carbon drauf ab 30 EUR.


----------

